# My sisters new pup :)



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Maybe some of you remembered my previous post about my sister wanting to adopt a dog. Well heres how it played out, shes been searching on petfinder for couple months and contacting rescues, she wanted a smaller, younger dog which were all getting adopted fast and some rescues had very specific preferences (such as rejecting people based on not having a yard). She was getting a bit frustrated, well I often browse through petharbor.com, and I saw a bad picture of what appeared to be a dachshund mix at animal control. I called my sister right away and she went down there, but the dog was already gone, so we were afraid she was put to sleep. 

Then I went on humane society website and lo and behold! similar looking dog, same name, age, but listed as beagle/min pin. So I call my sister and tell her to go see "Slippers" right away. 

She does and falls in love with this puppy, she filled out the application and they called her the next day to pick her up. 

So heres little Junie, shes 6 months old and complete doll. Shes very laid back and likes to curl up next to people when they are sitting down. She also seems to be very responsive to verbal cues, so I think training will be easy.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)




----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh she's so adorable! I love her face!:biggrin::smile::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

She looks like such a sweetie! I think she's what they had in mind when they coined the term "puppy dog eyes". :tongue:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Shes darling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

What a cutie!!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

She's adorable! Sounds like it was ment to be! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's got a silly grin on her face! Very cute and I wish your sister the best of luck!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh man, what an expressive face! Such a cute little girl, she'll get away with murder.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

She is really cute! Congrats to both her and your sister.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thank you all for comments  For a puppy, shes suprisingly calm, but likes to explore (maybe they how she ran off the first time.. who knows). 
Either way my sister is beyond thrilled for having a small buddy to keep her company, she loves being outdoors and walking/running, so little Junie will get a lot of attention and love for sure. And now I have an excuse to buy things for another dog, I just ordered this harness as a suprise gift and a new name tag.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Omg what a flippin' cutie pie! I love her face!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

She's just so sweet! She looks like a little princess! She has that cute coloring (markings) like a beagle! How adorable! How lucky she found your sister! So absolutely gorgeous! Love hearing of stories when pups find their forever homes! Thanks for sharing this!:smile:


----------

